# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  żółte zęby -co robić???

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Mam 17 lat i zawsze miałam żółte zęby i nie jest to wina mojego zaniedbania. nie nie, zęby myje czasami nawet 3 razy dziennie. Slyszałam ze mam taką kość i dlatego są one tak zółte, ze zwykłe pasty nie poradzą sobie z tym.
Nie stac mnie póki co na wybielanie zębów u dentysty bo to kosztuje około 1 tys. jak nie więcej. Czy ktos z Was moze zna inne sposoby wybielania, takie na moja kieszeń ;-)

----------


## TomaszK

tytoń, (papierosy oraz tytoń do żucia), kawa, herbata, Energy drinki, alkohol, narkotyki. Te rzeczy Niszczą szkliwo nazębne. Jeśli używasz któregoś z tych rzeczy, zęby będą żółte. tak to prawda, od kości zależy czy zęby są żółte. 
słyszałem że soda oczyszczona pomaga z żółtymi zębami, aczkolwiek jakoś tego nie sprawdziłem, i nie doszukałem się więcej informacji na ten temat, ale nie można używać tego częściej niż raz na miesiąc, bo strasznie podrażnia szkliwo

----------


## susu

Niestety, możliwe, że już nie będziesz nigdy miała hollywoodzkiego uśmiechu. Niektórzy mają żółtawy odcień, inny biały, inni niebieski. 
Są także małe szanse, że nawet po wybielaniu zębów byś miała białe zęby ...

Napisałaś o pastach. One też są ważne. Ale ważne jest również spożywanie nabiałów.

----------


## Mariola J.

Ja na Twoim miejscu nie  ryzykowałam z wybielaniem samodzielnym w domu. Znajdź dobrą klinikę, w której przeprowadzane jest wybielanie specjalistyczne. Ja mogę polecić klinikę Dental Park, ponieważ moja przyjaciółka wybielała tam swoje zęby i efekty były naprawdę zachwycające.

----------


## Profilactica_pl

Myślę,że warto używać przede wszystkim dobrej pasty wybielającej do zębów plus odwiedzić stomatologa w celu zabiegu profesjonalnego wybielania,stosować tzw "białą dietę",wtedy na pewno będą efekty.

----------


## flecistka

najlpiej iść do dentysty i u niego wybielić,ja w gabinecie w warszawie wybielałam preparatem dr martin schwarz expert

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem warto zacząć od tak zwanego piaskowania. Ten zabieg tez powoduję że ząbki stają się bardziej białe. Ja chodzę do stomatologa koło Olsztyna w Barczewie.  Bardzo dobra opieka stomatologiczna i jak by ktoś szukał dobrego stomatologa własnie w tych okolicach to tylko na . Juliusza Słowackiego 8b.

----------


## madejska

Ja też wybielam expertem,tylko ,że samamw domu,bo taniej,a kupuj u stomatlogoa

----------


## Kleo6

Przede wszytskim wybrać się do dobrego gabinetu stomatologicznego , gdzie ocenią problem twoich żołtych zębów . Myślę ,ze będziesz miała wybielanie . Ja takowe miałam metodą Beyond w Stomatologii Cichoń w Krakowie ( tutaj mieszkam i na dobrą sprawę jest to najlepszy gabinet w mieście  :Wink:  )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wybielałam zęby na swój ślub można powiedzieć ostatnim rzutem na taśmę. Znalazłam na już stomatokoga koło Gdańska w Baninie na Lotniczej ortodent-banino. Bardzo sprawnie to poszło i na swój ślub miałam piękne białe ząbki jak perełki. Jestem osobą o ciemnej karnacji wiec możecie się domyśleć efektu - jak to powiedziała moja świadkowa "masz hollywood smile" .

----------


## AnnaDor

Dokładnie, najlepiej iść do dentysty i tyle. Ja wybielałam w sumie już dawno w Medentes w Przecławiu medentes.pl i efekt bardzo długo się trzymał. W sumie już dużo czasu minęło i znowu muszę pomyśleć o wybielaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja swoje zęby wybielałam w klinice mediart clinic w Poznaniu. Zęby wyglądają teraz bardzo estetycznie i ładnie, na zdjeciu wychodzę rewelacyjnie i nie wstydzę się już uśmiechać  :Smile:

----------


## stalker8

Krzywe, starte, z odsłoniętymi szyjkami, z mnóstwem plomb i podpróchniałe, brudne zęby - co robić.

----------


## stalker8

Rzadki zarost na gębie i wkrótce łysy placek na przerzedzonym ciemieniu. (od - ciemiężyć).

----------


## Daria Nowakowska

Jesli chodzi o takie żółte zęby, to ja polecam wybrać się do stomatologa. Jeszcze taka sprawa ile pijesz kawe dziennie ? Herbat ? Czy palisz papierosy ? Jak palisz to choćby nie wiem co , to ich nie wyczyścisz. Będą zażółcone i koniec. A wiem to jak miał mój brat .Może trochę głupie porównanie ,ale to jest tak jak np sufit w łazience żółknie o dymu tytoniowego. I wtedy nic innego nie pomaga tylko pomalowane na nowo na biało.Więc w tym wypadku raczej pozostaje wybielanie . Przede wszystkim dentysta i to on doradzi co zrobić w tym wypadku. Na pewno musisz mieć wszystkie zęby wyleczone . Co do ceny to nie pamiętam ile mój brat płacił ale zabieg wybielania w Ratyńscy Dental Clinic w Warszawie . Wiem ,że na pewno typowo przed zabiegiem wybielania,miał te zęby jeszcze oczyszczane ,bo jest to warunek konieczny

----------


## truskawka12

możesz spróbować wybielić zęby domowymi sposobami, np. olejem kokosowym. Poza tym w internecie dostępne są też lampy i paski wybielające, myślę że ich koszt mieści się w granicach 100-300 zł.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja regularnie wybielam, ale nie sama w  domu bo nie chcę trafić na jakiś nieodpowiedni preparat który mi popsuje szkliwo, tylko profesjonalnie u dentysty. W Ars Dentana w Gdyni, na Rdestowej, to bardzo dobry gabinet, leczę się u nich od dawna, wiec znam i lubię ten gabinet.

----------


## Lidelka

Też myślę, że w Twoim przypadku najpierw piaskowanie, a dopiero potem wybielanie. Jesli w Krakowie to mogę polecić gabinet w centrum, Scandinavian Clinic na Szczepańskim. Robiłam tam najpierw higienizację, w tym właśnie piaskowanie, a potem już wybielanie. W moim przypadku metodą nakładkową, dobrze się sprawdziło

----------


## Kama101

Wybielanie tylko w gabinecie, zgadzam się. Na własną rękę to może słabo wyjść. Sprawdźcie sobie Proper Dent ze Skawiny. Opieka dentystyczna jest na dobrym poziomie i z cenami nie szarżują.

----------


## kubuspuchaty

Ja też zmagałam się z żółtymi zębami, więc wiem co czujesz  :Wink: 
Powiem tak, jeśli ząb jest naturalnie żółty, ale jest zdrowy, to nie robiłabym tragedii. Przeciwnie - zęby białe jak kartka papieru byłyby dla mnie tragedią :P Dla mnie bardzo pomocny był artykuł z centrum ortodoncji . Ładnie jest tak wyjaśnione, dlaczego zęby są żółte, co możemy robić na własną rękę, kiedy wybielanie u lekarza jest skuteczne.

----------


## rysiek301

Jakbyś chciała sa tez domowe sposoby np. stosowanie specjalnych past zawierających substancje bardziej ścierne, jak i utleniające. Na rynku dostępne są także wybielające płukanki do jamy ustnej oraz gumy do żucia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zęby trzeba wybielić u dentysty, nie ma co się bawić w to samemu w domu, bo można sobie uszkodzić szkliwo. Dlatego ja wybielam zęby regularnie w maxdent.pl we Wrocławiu bo wiem,ze tam dobrze się tym zajmą. Od lat korzystam z tego gabinetu i jestem w 100 % zadowolony z ich usług, mam tam świetna opiekę dentystyczną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też jestem za piaskowaniem, nie naruszy to twojego budżetu zbyt mocno, a efekt jest bardzo fajny. Ja miałem robione w Lublinie w Dentalu. Tam chodzę normalnie do dentysty i pewnego razu zapytałem się własnie o piaskowanie i zdecydowałem się na ten zabieg u mnie zadziałało super, zdecydowanie polecam.

----------


## nifka

Ja wybielałam zęby w eurodental, efekt bardzo mi się spodobał, ząbki są naprawdę bielutkie, nie osiągnęłabym takiego efektu po paście czy innych specyfikach, jak ktoś naprawdę chce wybielić zęby to polecam udać się do sprawdzonego miejsca i to po prostu zrobić pod okiem specjalisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też tak miałam, o zęby dbałam i myłam często, a okazało się, że osadu na nich praktycznie nie mam, więc w końcu zdecydowałam się na wybielanie lampą. Też byłam w Dentalu w Lublinie i potwierdzam, że dentyści są tam super, a efekt wybielania utrzymuje się długi czas, plus cenowo wychodzi też dobrze, no i nie mam żadnego problemu z nadwrażliwością.

----------


## ekstrawertyczka

Polecam Ci skonsultować się z moją higienistą dentystyczną Pania Barbarą Szeląg - dla niej nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych, napewno coś Ci poradzi i znajdzie rozwiązanie. Ja do niej chodze na pisakowanie zębów, przyjmuje m.in w klinice na placu szczepańskim - fajne centrum dentystyczne!

----------


## aryszka

ja polecam wybielanie w eurodental sama u nich robiłąm wybielanie i efekt wyszedł rewelacyjny, anprawdę mam białę zęby są idealne, żadną pastą nie uzyskamy takiego efektu jak po wybielaniu u stomatologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej wybielić u dentysty, tak jak pisałaś  :Smile:  Koszt duży ale można to uzbierać. A potem pielęgnować, ważny jest irygator, który zapobiegnie tworzenie się osadu nazębnego. Z własnego doświadczenia polecam irygator haxe, świetny sprzęt, duży zbiornik na wodę, do tego wymienne końcówki, super.

----------


## kakka

tak to prawda wybielanie to chyba najlepsze rozwiązanie, ja wybielałam zęby w eurodental efekt jest rewelacyjny, ząbki białe, zabieg w ogóle nie nie bolał, polecam to miesjce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To ja tez mam dla was dobry namiar gdzie niedrogo i skutecznie wybielicie zęby - ES Dentica w Tychach. Dzięki nim mam naprawdę hollywoodzki uśmiech :d i długo sie ten efekt wybielenia utrzymuje. U nich nie przepłacicie, także warto sobie namiar zapisać.

----------


## olmuszka

moim zdaniem jedyne rozwiązanie to po prostu ójśc do dentysty,niestety ale nie jesteśmy w stanie w inny sposób skutecznie wybielić zębów, ja wybielałam w eurodental i jestem naprawdę zadowolona z efektu, ząbki są bielutkie jaknigdy wcześniej.

----------


## puzzle

Zółte zeby słaba przypadałość

----------


## jajkeszka

moim zdaniem nalepsze będzie wbielanie u stomatologa, ja sama wybielałam zeby w eurodental i jestem bardzo zadowolona, bo nie uzyskałabym takiego efektu samą pastą do zębów, kupowałam lepsze pasty ale to i tak nic nie pomagało, dopiero po wybielaniu mam białę ząbki.

----------


## Ojka

ja miałam ten sam problem i udało mi się wlasnie wybielić i nawet wyprostować w stomatologii dr Cichonia. Serio bardzo ładnie to zrobili i teraz mam amerykański uśmiech

----------

